# How To Solve "T Permutation" | PLL Series



## RightMaker (Jul 1, 2017)

Hard to solve "T Permutation"?
Don't worry!
This Video will help you!





More Info At Video Descp.


Need more help?
Suggest in the comments!

~RightMaker


----------

